# ABBA vs. Supertramp



## Monadnock (May 27, 2017)

Two "sophisticated pop" groups enter, one leaves. Which one do you prefer?


----------



## stormgirl (May 21, 2013)

I would have to say ABBA. Supertramp had some great songs too, but they can't beat the versatility and endurance of ABBA!:happy:


----------



## LittleDreamer (Dec 11, 2016)

Supertramp because I feel more nostalgic listening to their songs


----------



## PenelopeS (Jul 14, 2017)

I don't think there is one pop-group that can match ABBA! I play through their records trying to find a bad song, no luck :tongue:


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

SUPERTRAMP!!!!! <3

I LOVE supertramp, and actually don't like ABBA at all!


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I feel like this is the normie answer but I have a really soft spot for ABBA.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

ABBA. Supertramp is good, but I do like ABBA. This is a hidden gem that crosses into the glam rock genre that I really like:


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

abba is symmetrical and the singers look better in spandex


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

Nothing against Supertramp, but... ABBA.


----------



## Literally Gone (Jul 2, 2017)

Supertramp without a doubt.


----------

